# 69 gto vin de code



## chiefmuscle78 (Jun 15, 2019)

Here i have this car column shifter bench seat. can't find any signs of gold paint ,any help would really appreciate /
the vin has 242 how rare is this car? the car is missing the vin tag .the car has no rust thank you Joe


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Pontiac GTO Questions - are all 1969 gto's ram air 3 here's vin 242379z114686 all the help ... - CarGurus


are all 1969 gto's ram air 3 here's vin 242379z114686 all the help is greatly appreciated [email protected] - I have column shifter an bench seat d...




www.cargurus.com





well thanks to some nim rod Washington state patrol inspection....
your 69-23527 tempest custom turned into a GTO vin number

fairly sure trim 242 is gold interior

thatmay be why your car has Tempest interior per your craigslist ad pictures


ST

and NO on ALL being RA III


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The car is not a 242, you are reading the trim number. The car is a 235 - Tempest Custom. So column shift, bench seat, is more common on the Tempest.

Don't know what the assigned VIN number is from as the 2 pics don't match?


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

I don't think the letter Z is correct either 
should be a P??


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Z is the Fremont plant. Also listed as BF on the trim tag.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

ah OK thx


----------



## chiefmuscle78 (Jun 15, 2019)

Here is body plate from a car on ebay need help decode so vin tag on the car is same on the body plate Do you know were i can buy 68 69 gto project car, i live in the S f bay area .







thank you


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

*68-24237 *- 1968 GTO.
*07D* - Built fourth week of July, 1968.
*BF 12473*- Fremont factory, 12473 is the number of similar A bodies to go down the line. As far as the Fremont plant is concerned, I'm unsure whether that is a Pontiac total or BOP total.
*TR 24* - Parchment Interior
*Paint Y Y* - Mayfair Maize, top and bottom
*B80* is the Lemans deluxe trim option which is standard on GTOs

All other numbers are internal Fisher Body designations

I would be hesitant to buy a vehicle that the trim plate or VIN has been removed. The trim plate does not have the VIN serial number but does have the body style which should match the VIN body style.


----------

